# Lawrence, KS - Seeking to join a game



## Khaveman (Mar 1, 2004)

So it's been a few years since I've rolled the dice, but I am looking to start playing again.  I just moved to Lawrence, KS and would like to find some folks either starting or in the early stages of a D&D campaign that would not mind taking in a born-again-noob of sorts.  If you know of, or are running or playing in such a situation, I would love to hear from ya.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Liquidsabre (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to Lawrence Khaveman, I'd definately recommend stopping by one of the game stores (currently two) in town: Hometown Games & Jesters Attic, both are located near 23rd & Louisiana tucked back behind the first row of buildings on 23rd, one on the south side and the other on the northside of the street, a little hard to find Hometown.

Here's their sites: 

http://www.htgames.com/
http://jestersattic.com/

and the eclectic site of some local gamers:

http://www.darja.net/


----------



## Khaveman (Mar 3, 2004)

Ahaaaaaaah!  Many thanks to you, Liquidsabre. <smiles> I have already visited Jester's Attic, but I have not heared of the second store, so I will be heading off there.  All great info, thanks again.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Mar 3, 2004)

No prob, say hi to Mike (owner of Hometown) and Jake (works there & also a player of mine) for me.  They run a number of hero clix and minature games there as well as D&D galdiator games & the occasional dungeon-crawl. The last two would be great ways to run the gauntlet of combat rules to begin gettign familiar with the game again. 

I personally run a few games (Forgotten Realms & Dragonlance, both currently full at the moment though) and will be starting a Spycraft game in the coming weeks that I'm starting to look for players. 

I'm sure you'll be able to pick up a game between the two stores and the folk there, so good luck and hope you find a group that matches your preferred style of play (and game)!

-Brett


----------



## FolcoTook (Apr 2, 2004)

Khaveman,

If you find a group that needs several players (or start forming a new group), my wife and I live just outside of Lawrence and are looking for a D&D game. I also have been away from the game for several years and my wife is a newbie looking to learn.

Welcome to Lawrence!

FT


----------

